# WIP/CCS - counted cross stitch



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This one is for my brother whom I have made several wolves for. No, this is not a wolf! The name of the pattern is "006-113 Hunger". It is 150 st by 210 sts. On 14 count aida that is 10.7 by 15 inches. I will be framing this one.

I just finished the first color last night and am now highlighting the pattern with the second color.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Bobbi56 (Jun 30, 2013)

I love cross stitch!! please post more pics as the picture grows.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Intricate, will be fun to see the reveal. Is it a lion?


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my I have done cross stitch for years, but I usually do row by row. I have never done color by color. Is this easier?


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

What an amazing piece and it's interesting to me the way you are doing it. I've made lots of samplers and pictures, but always had several colors going at once. I usually grid my work the way you have done. Please send more pictures as you move along on your piece. Thanks for posting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

baskets69 said:


> Oh my I have done cross stitch for years, but I usually do row by row. I have never done color by color. Is this easier?


I find it much easier to do one color at a time. The only time I didn't is when I made a huge tapestry. I need to take another picture of it and you will understand!

I have been putting the grid on for years. I had the idea to do it because I was counting way to much and it seemed to be the "right" thing to do. Now I see a lot of folks doing it and there is aida cloth that comes with the mark of the grid already on it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, took a picture. This is 4 foot by 5 foot. I kid you not! Took me 11 months to the day to do it! I have in progress pictures somewhere.

This is called the "Cranberry Swirl". I would like to do a smaller version of it sometime in different colors. The background was supposed to be black but I really like the way the dark hunter green looks better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Wow. Intricate, will be fun to see the reveal. Is it a lion?


Close! It is a white tiger! And this one only has 21 colors. Hubby has lined up a series of three for me to do for one of his sisters. That will have over 100 colors in it I am sure! The most I think I have done is maybe 150 colors and that was the "Crane" for Gwen, my niece.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I find it much easier to do one color at a time. The only time I didn't is when I made a huge tapestry. I need to take another picture of it and you will understand!
> 
> I have been putting the grid on for years. I had the idea to do it because I was counting way to much and it seemed to be the "right" thing to do. Now I see a lot of folks doing it and there is aida cloth that comes with the mark of the grid already on it.


I love your idea of putting in a grid!
I am doing an intricate landscape by Thomas Kinkade and the color changes are so varied that I put it aside for a while!
I will now put in a grid and move on with it
Thanks so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I love your idea of putting in a grid!
> I am doing an intricate landscape by Thomas Kinkade and the color changes are so varied that I put it aside for a while!
> I will now put in a grid and move on with it
> Thanks so much!


So glad I could help! The first time I put the grid on was after I had started the piece and had to rip out once too ofton! Necessity and all that!


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

Even with the grid you should be careful counting. I once did a Siamese cat picture for my DIL and after doing a few colors, I found that my count had been off many rows back. I took it out and did it the right way, being more sure of where I was stitching. Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, took a picture. This is 4 foot by 5 foot. I kid you not! Took me 11 months to the day to do it! I have in progress pictures somewhere.
> 
> This is called the "Cranberry Swirl". I would like to do a smaller version of it sometime in different colors. The background was supposed to be black but I really like the way the dark hunter green looks better.


Your Cranberry Swirl is fabulous!!
I am in awe!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

That is fabulous. I admire your work and you work fairly fast to get something so large done in that time frame. I use to xstitch and did as you do but didn't think of the grid. That is a great idea. I find it too tedious and gave all my supplies to a friend. She does big pictures as you do.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Close! It is a white tiger! And this one only has 21 colors. Hubby has lined up a series of three for me to do for one of his sisters. That will have over 100 colors in it I am sure! The most I think I have done is maybe 150 colors and that was the "Crane" for Gwen, my niece.


Ah, that will be just beautiful. Are they all tigers or other big cats in the series or completely different theme?

Happy stitching.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Ah, that will be just beautiful. Are they all tigers or other big cats in the series or completely different theme?
> 
> Happy stitching.


The set will be I believe of the Italian country side. Hubby picked out what he wanted me to do! I ordered them through Mystic Stitch and since they were having a buy 3 and get 3 free of course I had to order 3 additional for myself! One of the ones for me is a tapestry of owls. Don't remember what all it is other than beautiful and big!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds beautiful. That will keep you busy a long time. I use to collect owls and will love to see the owl one for you.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> The set will be I believe of the Italian country side. Hubby picked out what he wanted me to do! I ordered them through Mystic Stitch and since they were having a buy 3 and get 3 free of course I had to order 3 additional for myself! One of the ones for me is a tapestry of owls. Don't remember what all it is other than beautiful and big!


Janet do you know if the buy 3 and get 3 free is still available on Mystic Stitch and does on have to register on that site?
Thanks
Gail


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Janet do you know if the buy 3 and get 3 free is still available on Mystic Stitch and does on have to register on that site?
> Thanks
> Gail


It goes through Mother's Day! And no, you don't have to register. When you order you need to put in your mailing information, etc., and you are able to say whether or not you want to receive the future mailings (e-mail only). Hope this helps!

JanetLee


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> It goes through Mother's Day! And no, you don't have to register. When you order you need to put in your mailing information, etc., and you are able to say whether or not you want to receive the future mailings (e-mail only). Hope this helps!
> 
> JanetLee


Thanks so much for the info!
Gail


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Bobbi56 said:


> I love cross stitch!! please post more pics as the picture grows.


Same here would like to see it as it grows.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Your work is wonderful , thank you for showing the grid, I gave up cross stitch because I kept losing count!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the finished project and love your cranberry swirl - have always had a thing for a green and pink color combo - maybe because they were the colors of grandma's kitchen...lol

Have to say I also love, love, love the grid idea - gave me one of those...duh, why didn't I think of that moments though - probably because I was too busy counting....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

You are amazing and your work is beautiful! Please post your progress . . .


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So glad I could help! The first time I put the grid on was after I had started the piece and had to rip out once too ofton! Necessity and all that!


Thanks for sharing this great idea. I haven't done CCS in years, but it's never too late to learn a new trick.
Your Cranberry Swirl is quite amazingly mind-bending.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you in a cross stitch group? We started one years ago with 3 people now we have 8 people. We go on cross stitch retreats and at Christmas we have a week long retreat at one of our unmarried members homes. One of our members does the large intricate projects, but the rest of us tend to do smaller projects. I like to put my cross stitch on the front of my knitting bags. There is a plastic I buy at Walmart in the sewing section that I put over the top of the pic so it won't get dirty. Its very clear so you can see the cross stitch.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love to see it as you progress with the work.... very interesting.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

It looks very detailed. Looking forward to seeing your lovely work as you progress!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

You are a brave person. I have a number of Mystic Stitch charts. 2 of them on the Q-Snaps at the moment. For those of you not familiar with Mystic Stitch, the charts are large and very complicated, with lots of confetti stitching. Same as the charts from HAED, Scarlet Quince and Golden Kite. For gridding, I stopped using thread and got a fine line, washable marking pencil. It works great, and if I find I did make a mistake in counting, a damp cloth makes it all go away.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> You are a brave person. I have a number of Mystic Stitch charts. 2 of them on the Q-Snaps at the moment. For those of you not familiar with Mystic Stitch, the charts are large and very complicated, with lots of confetti stitching. Same as the charts from HAED, Scarlet Quince and Golden Kite. For gridding, I stopped using thread and got a fine line, washable marking pencil. It works great, and if I find I did make a mistake in counting, a damp cloth makes it all go away.


I would not say brave but I would say stubborn! And I really enjoy a challenge! I have done some of HAED charts and they can be challenging! My first cross stitch had about 50 colors in it and the pattern was not for cross stitch. It was for the craft that uses yarn on canvas. Cannot think what it is called. Pre-senior moment! 

One of the side benefits of stitching it was sewing thread is that the aida clothe I buy is the really stiff clothe and by putting in the grid it softens it and there is a lot less thread fraying. The stiffer stuff also seems to make a better finished project. There are a couple of things I have made with the really "soft" material that did not look as good to me. Just my preference. Nothing against the material!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thanks for sharing this great idea. I haven't done CCS in years, but it's never too late to learn a new trick.
> Your Cranberry Swirl is quite amazingly mind-bending.


So happy to share! I really did not notice how the swirls were looking as I was working on it. I knew they swirled around but not that it could play tricks on the eyes! I really enjoy these kinds of projects! I must because I have done so many of them!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a project, a scenery by Thomas Kinkade which is so complex, so many colors, which I started and then have put on hold!!
Now seeing your beautiful work, it has inspired me to pick it up and start over!! Hope I will be able to complete it!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have a project, a scenery by Thomas Kinkade which is so complex, so many colors, which I started and then have put on hold!!
> Now seeing your beautiful work, it has inspired me to pick it up and start over!! Hope I will be able to complete it!


Gail, which one are you doing? I have "Beside Still Waters" which I started years and years ago and only have a little bit done. I'm not worried about the number of colors, I'm just dreading the hundreds of French knots it calls for. One of these years I may get back to it.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Love it!! I'm an avid ccs-er and hope you show the progress on this piece as you work towards the finish! Linda


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I also enjoy cross-stitch, especially animals. Look forward to the finished piece. Nan


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I did alot of x-stitch over the years. But since I have lost most of my vision, I had to give it up. I never thought of using a grid. Very smart. I did use some waste cloth for some pictures I put on deenim jackets. The waste cloth had a grid and it did make it easier. You do beautiful work. Doing pics with 100+ colors is very challenging and you have done a great job. Like to see more when you get a chance. I am teaching myself crochet and knitting as I can "see" my work with my fingers. I do alot of counting of my stitches.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have a project, a scenery by Thomas Kinkade which is so complex, so many colors, which I started and then have put on hold!!
> Now seeing your beautiful work, it has inspired me to pick it up and start over!! Hope I will be able to complete it!


Of course you will! One stitch at a time! Would love to see it. The Thomas Kindade patterns are really beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I did alot of x-stitch over the years. But since I have lost most of my vision, I had to give it up. I never thought of using a grid. Very smart. I did use some waste cloth for some pictures I put on deenim jackets. The waste cloth had a grid and it did make it easier. You do beautiful work. Doing pics with 100+ colors is very challenging and you have done a great job. Like to see more when you get a chance. I am teaching myself crochet and knitting as I can "see" my work with my fingers. I do alot of counting of my stitches.


I can "see" my work with my fingers also when I knit and crochet. I had a neighbor tell me it made him dizzy watching me crochet. He could not understand how I am able to knit and crochet without watching it the whole time!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> Gail, which one are you doing? I have "Beside Still Waters" which I started years and years ago and only have a little bit done. I'm not worried about the number of colors, I'm just dreading the hundreds of French knots it calls for. One of these years I may get back to it.


My project is called "the Forest Chapel"
Mine has French Knots too!
Hope to get back to it soon!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Of course you will! One stitch at a time! Would love to see it. The Thomas Kindade patterns are really beautiful!


Thanks Janet!Will definitely post when it is completed!
Will pick it up again when I come back from my trip!
I am visiting Yosemite National Park next week and am so excited!
It is my first time there!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> My project is called "the Forest Chapel"
> Mine has French Knots too!
> Hope to get back to it soon!


I have been advised for French knots, to think beads.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> I have been advised for French knots, to think beads.


Wow! That is a great idea!!
Will definitely try it!
Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I have been advised for French knots, to think beads.


I like this idea also! Thanks!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive never seen cross stitch done like that either. I do one area at a time


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have a project, a scenery by Thomas Kinkade which is so complex, so many colors, which I started and then have put on hold!!
> Now seeing your beautiful work, it has inspired me to pick it up and start over!! Hope I will be able to complete it!


I've been working on T.K. picture to. stopped tho to get my crocheting projects done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Would really like to see the Thomas Kinkade pictures! He was a wonderful artist!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I can "see" my work with my fingers also when I knit and crochet. I had a neighbor tell me it made him dizzy watching me crochet. He could not understand how I am able to knit and crochet without watching it the whole time!


It's a skill of learned by wanting to do something really, really bad!


----------



## dixygrl (Jun 28, 2012)

I have always loved, and always struggled with cross stitch. Until I saw your piece I never knew to graph it out in sections or work one color at a time. I have a beautiful piece of a Civil War lady quilting that just might get done now.Thank you for sharing. Deborah


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dixygrl said:


> I have always loved, and always struggled with cross stitch. Until I saw your piece I never knew to graph it out in sections or work one color at a time. I have a beautiful piece of a Civil War lady quilting that just might get done now.Thank you for sharing. Deborah


So happy I could help! My lys said that cross stitch was the same as emboidery and they was no reason to have classes on it! Can you imagine? Think of how many folks in the area I could have helped with just this one thing!

Would love to see what you are working on. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

So smart of you to put in that grid! I just never thought of doing that! Lifelines for counted cross stitch- who would have thought? Lesson learned! I am going to insert a grid in mine before I go any farther!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> So smart of you to put in that grid! I just never thought of doing that! Lifelines for counted cross stitch- who would have thought? Lesson learned! I am going to insert a grid in mine before I go any farther!


I like that "lifelines for counted cross stitch"! I thnk that is a wonderful thing to call it!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Such multi talented wise people here. I still learn almost everyday. Thanks, gang!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Such multi talented wise people here. I still learn almost everyday. Thanks, gang!


Me also!


----------

